
U.S. Women’s Soccer Games Outearned Men’s Games from 2016 – 2018 - jonwachob91
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-womens-soccer-games-out-earned-mens-games-11560765600
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.businessinsider.com/us-womens-soccer-games-
out-e...](https://www.businessinsider.com/us-womens-soccer-games-out-earned-
mens-games-low-pay-2019-6)

